# What?!



## mGONZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone know why Ginobli, Finley, Duncan, and Parker are not playing tonight?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

They must have been traded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing - what's going on? Is he resting them after the game with the Warriors or something?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm confused about this myself. The NBA are trying to protect the Lakers by doing a phantom make Duncan/Ginobili/Parker/Finley disappear.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

LuckyAC said:


> They must have been traded.


LOL, that made my day

long game last night, playing in the most difficult location in the league, dont stand much a chance 

but it's fan night, so it's kind of weird


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Parker and Duncan got the night off. Ginobili has a bruised hip or something.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3882653


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This makes no sense to me because they don't play again until Sunday.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm surprised the Spurs are holding their own. In fact, they were down 17 in the third, but managed to cut it down to 10 going into the fourth... it would have been 8, and possibly even 6 if not for an incredibly bad call at the very end though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs are actually within four now! This would be a huge win if they can pull it off (even though Denver is without Kenyon Martin and Billups).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, they managed to cut it to 2, but now they're back down by 11.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some kind of Fan Night for Denver, eh?

No "Big 3" from San Antonio, and K-mart/Billups out for Denver.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason's 3 pulls the Spurs back within 4 with 2 minutes left. Win or lose, I'm proud of these guys.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That should do it. Great game by the Spurs. I also really liked what I saw from Hairston... besides his FT shooting. He missed 3 pretty crucial FT's at the end.


----------

